
Exploding stars led to humans walking on two legs, radical study suggests - daegloe
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/may/28/exploding-stars-led-humans-walking-on-two-legs-study
======
erickj
Aren't exploding stars technically responsible for everything except hydrogen
atoms?

------
fit2rule
I suppose if there is to be scientific mysticism, this is it.

I believe the notion of lightning/plasma strikes promoting life evolution to
be resolute, scientific proof or otherwise, however.

